# P0102, P0113 & P0171 nissan xtrail 2005 2.5L automatic



## salimsaid (Jun 5, 2017)

I have all these error codes coming up, 
1. P102 - Mass or Volume Air flow circuit low input

2. P0113 - intake air temperature Circuit too high

3. P0171 - System Too lean ( Bank 1 )

The CEL came on this morning, i got all the errors above.

My motor is nissan xtrail 2005 2.5L automatic

What could potentially be wrong with my motor?


----------



## salimsaid (Jun 5, 2017)

salimsaid said:


> I have all these error codes coming up,
> 1. P102 - Mass or Volume Air flow circuit low input
> 
> 2. P0113 - intake air temperature Circuit too high
> ...


Please see screenshot for the trouble codes


----------

